# Fish Mentor



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm Jake. I'm 28 and have fished for 3 years, mostly pier and wade fishing. I do not own a boat; I wouldn't know where to begin when it comes to boating.

I am looking for a mentor/fishing partner that wouldn't mind the company and would like to share their knowledge of boating. I am trustworthy and friendly and would pay for what you deem fair/reasonable. I'll even help with clean up and maintenance as it is a part of boating. 

I live in Pearland and I am open to fishing in Clear Lake/Galveston.

-OR- if you know of any local guides that are friendly and informative please give me their contact information. 

Thanks


----------

